# Af.Am. Female Needs Bikini Line Advice



## FlyyBrownGirl (Mar 29, 2006)

I am brand new to the site and I am really glad that I found it. I have a personal question to ask. I am an light-skinned African American female and I have trouble with my bikini line. I see women on tv and even friends with flawless bikni lines. My bikini hair seems to grow a little farther down than most people. I also tend to get ingrown hairs that leave scars. I love to swim and want to join a local rec center so I can swim everyday, but I have to get my bikini line in shape first.

Nair is somewhat effective in hair removal but it doesnt get all the way to the root. Razors seem to irritate my skin and give me bumps. (Open to suggestions on good razors for coarse hair) Waxing is just painful and expensive. I plan on getting laser surgery at some point...but its out of my budget now...and I have to do more research especially because of my pigmentation.

If you have dealt with a similar problem or just have advice..I am all ears.

Plus, I am just wondering how do you find time to do all this women stuff (shaving, makeup, hair) I am a grad student and work full-time...I try to stay flyy but it just takes sooo much time! PLEASE HELP!


----------



## devinjhans (Mar 29, 2006)

i have never used it, but i hear that Tend skin seems to work well and MacGoddess put a home made remedy. I will try to find it for you and place the link here.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/showthread.php?t=19113&amp;highlight=tendskin&amp;seo=Home made+Tendskin+Recipe.html


----------



## dngreenwood (Mar 29, 2006)

Girl, you could be my twin-we have the same situation. I find that professional waxing works the best for me. I've tried every razor, depilitory, home wax kit, you name it-EVERYTHING irritated me and left me with ingrown hairs and scars. I only wax regularly in the summer, so in between I've found that using a bikini trimmer to at least tame the hair and keep it neat works well. Before and after waxing I use St. Ive's Apricot scrub and Clean and Clear Body wash with exfoliating mitts, this seems to keep most of the ingrowns away. I still haven't figured out what to do about the scarring. I just bought some tend skin over the weekend and I am going to use it after my first waxing of the season in a few weeks. I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## FlyyBrownGirl (Mar 29, 2006)

That is hilarious...I took your advice before you gave it. After posting..I felt a little ambitous so I went and bought Remington's new bikini line trimmer ($20 at target) and afterwards I exfoliated with the St. Ives Apricot scrub..I figured I would give it a try on my bikini line since it was too harsh for my face. I was actually pretty pleased with the results. It is good to know that there is someone else out there with the dilemna...things like this are kinda taboo in the black community...I couldnt imagine saying to one of my girlfriends "hey girl...how do you keep your bikini line looking so nice." LOL! I am glad that I found a forum where I can.

Also, is there a store you can buy Tend Skin...I went to the website and it seemed a little sketchy...

Also...Ambi fade cream...the old faithful that my mom and grandma used...will probably work on that area for fading spots. I havent tried it but it usually runs about $3 so its worth experimenting...

Last but not least....while in Target I got the ephiphany that our issue with the bikini line is the same issue that a lot of black men face with their facial hair...so I am going to look into some products that they use for ingrown hairs, bumps, etc. Maybe even some of their shavors too...who knows?!

Good luck...let me know if you come across anything new!


----------



## wondatwins2 (Mar 29, 2006)

I agree about it being a taboo topic! I am also looking for aything that will help stop ingrown hairs! And also looking for something to clean up the bikini line! I will keep an eye out on this thread!!! :satisfied:


----------



## brownubia (Mar 30, 2006)

^^^Me too...I am not keen on homemade recipes but I think I will try it out. If anyone has more information about a commercial product for this problem please pm me or post it here.


----------



## dngreenwood (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm glad we are all on the same page, and you are so right black folks just don't talk about the bikini line-what is really up with that? LOL Anyway I got the tend skin at my local beauty supply store, it was behind the counter and I almost didn't see it. I also took a look at the men's grooming aids for ingrowns/razor bumps but I'm not sure if they will be too harsh. I'd be curious to know how they fare. 

I 'm going to pick up some Ambi this weekend and put it to work on these scars so I get my bikini line right!


----------



## FlyyBrownGirl (Mar 31, 2006)

Dngreenwood - I am going to start Ambi this weekend too!

Yea its so funny that as black women we DONT TALK about so many things....money problems, abusive relationships, oral sex, and the list goes on. Well at least we broke the silence on bikini lines and we collectively came up with solutions. I think thats very powerful.

FRIENDIVASOUL Can you please say a little bit more about your experience with laser? What do you mean by it didnt solve all the problems? What problems did it solve, what problems didnt it? Did the laser cause scarring? Can you describe your skin tone? How long ago did you get it done? Did you have to go to several sessions or just one? Did it make the hair thinner or less dense? How did you research the doctor? What did you pay (if you dont mind sharing)?

I know I have a MILLION questions...but I just dont know anybody who has done it (or at least I dont think I do) I am seriously considering getting this done but I want to make a VERY EDUCATED decision. I have done some preliminary research and I know that the original lasers didnt fare well with Af Am skin...but I heard that newer ones did which translates to me that I cant take advantage of the specials...I am going to have to pay the high price for the docs with new technology.

AARGH!! I just wished we lived in a society where we were socialized to think that hairy is beautiful!! LOL...life would be so much easier! At least for me... :satisfied:


----------



## glamslam (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi! I'm single and a bit too thick to be seen in a bathing suit so I don't have a bikini line issue, since nobody sees it, LOL! (But I used to, and boy was that frustrating) Anyway, I do have a quick word about laser hair removal. I had it done on my face and forearms. I am mixed race and light-skinned. When I had my laser done, I even had some tan going on and asked if that would be a problem and they said no. I got very good results. I went 4 times (about every 6 weeks) and was hair-free for 2 years. Then it started to grow back gradually. I can't afford to have it redone right now so I'm dealing with it :wacko: Anyway, I never had any scarring although one session the nurse must have had it turned up too high because I was burned and it even blistered. Thank God it healed in a few days w/o scarring. That was my face! I am sure you would get good results on your bikini line. Be warned it does hurt, but it's over with quickly. Good luck!


----------



## krenee (Aug 13, 2012)

I have tried everything then thiught why dont i use my bio oil on my panty line cause its faded and cured all my other scars but whn i went to go use it, my bf had used it all on a foot ball scar he recieved.  anyway, old faithful ambi did nothing for my pantyline.  I have used af am mens product and they did work and waxing worked to keep the area neat but did little to help withthe bumps and scarring even after i bought all of their products.  for me theonly thing that seemed to help was the mens products, but again, thanks to bf I was unable to try my bio oil.


----------



## Laisha Donnelly (May 26, 2022)

I had issues with my feminine areas being darker then I’d like them to be but after using Dermalmd Intimate Serum I noticed those areas getting lighter and I am excited to wear a swim suite this summer, the product is easy to use an doesn’t really have a scent I do this it was worth every penny.


----------

